# Why are some ports being deleted?



## beast1e (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm new to FreeBSD, and I can't help it but wonder, why are some ports being deleted?


----------



## forquare (Dec 5, 2020)

You might like to take a look at the Deleted Ports page on Freshports: https://www.freshports.org/ports-deleted.php
Selecting a given entry, you can scroll down to the topmost commit message to read why it was deleted.  For example, accessibility/at-spi-reference was deleted because nothing depends on it and it's not maintained by upstream (Gnome project).

The Porter's Handbook details _how_ to mark a port for removal, but doesn't really give a concrete example as to _why_ it would be removed.

Is there a specific example that you've seen that puzzles you?


----------



## George (Dec 5, 2020)

Because a ports committer decides so. ;P

This describes how a port is removed, but not why.
Removing an Existing Port

Reasons could be:
- it's marked deprecated
- not compiling
- no maintainer for years
- newer version comes out in a new port
- incompatible license
- maintainer requests removal
- legal reasons
- because the ports committer feels like it


----------



## beast1e (Dec 5, 2020)

forquare said:


> You might like to take a look at the Deleted Ports page on Freshports: https://www.freshports.org/ports-deleted.php
> Selecting a given entry, you can scroll down to the topmost commit message to read why it was deleted.  For example, accessibility/at-spi-reference was deleted because nothing depends on it and it's not maintained by upstream (Gnome project).
> 
> The Porter's Handbook details _how_ to mark a port for removal, but doesn't really give a concrete example as to _why_ it would be removed.
> ...


I was wondering since I wanted to install compiz but ccsm is deleted and compiz-fusion as well, and compiz leaves windows without buttons if the windows decorations option is not turned on and it's off by default apparently (with ccsm you can turn on or off compiz features). Thank you for your recommendation and I will definitely take a look at the commit message next time when coming across a deleted port if I am curious.


----------



## beast1e (Dec 5, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Because a ports committer decides so. ;P
> 
> This describes how a port is removed, but not why.
> Removing an Existing Port
> ...


Thank you for explaining it! I understand.


----------



## msplsh (Dec 5, 2020)

beast1e said:


> ccsm


Python2.7 casualty: https://www.freshports.org/x11-wm/ccsm/


beast1e said:


> compiz-fusion


According to the commit history for ccsm, same.

Inspecting compiz's git history, the project seems to have been abandoned for six years.  Sorry.


----------



## beast1e (Dec 5, 2020)

msplsh said:


> Python2.7 casualty: https://www.freshports.org/x11-wm/ccsm/
> 
> According to the commit history for ccsm, same.
> 
> Inspecting compiz's git history, the project seems to have been abandoned for six years.  Sorry.


I see. I wasn't aware of that.


----------

